# Salt water corrosion



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Had a fellow wanting me to mount a new gig to his aluminum pole, in the process of removing the old gig I discovered that the aluminum handle was almost at the breaking point from salt water eating away at the connection. I would recommend keeping a close eye on your handle if it is aluminum ! I've used aluminum handles for years until I got a Boutwell Bamboo handle in my hands, I'm not saying the aluminum handles are a bad choice, but natural bamboo is immune to salt water corrosion. I would recommend cutting and remounting your aluminum handle after a few years, the corrosion is usually on the inside not visible to the eye until its too late and your gig is gone, stuck in a fish swimming away with your gig ! :blink:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats good to know wonder if salt water will seep in around the thread locker we used on my gig? Remember the one we had to pound in..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Aluminium poles are light for sure but there flexibility is a major issue. I tried one once, bent it on the second fish. There no match for the bow of a heavy flounder sled. I would honestly probably destroy 3-4 a night. Guess it all comes down to personal preference and what your comfortable using.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats good to know wonder if salt water will seep in around the thread locker we used on my gig? Remember the one we had to pound in..


Hey drifterfisher !!! 
how u been ???? I believe the salt water will get through almost anything over a period of time, I have some rod holders, 3/8" stainless rod holders, that fit into a 3/8" aluminum hole in the boat and I have to run a size larger drill bit in it often just to keep it from locking up, I find that even 5052 marine grade aluminum will even corrode over time.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Aluminium poles are light for sure but there flexibility is a major issue. I tried one once, bent it on the second fish. There no match for the bow of a heavy flounder sled. I would honestly probably destroy 3-4 a night. Guess it all comes down to personal preference and what your comfortable using.


I have bowed mine up many times stopping the boat...but I do not let the boat run on it,I keep it pushed off the bow. Mine isn't a pool pole either. I also have one of your bamboo poles...

Jim I have been doing good,been killing a few fish too.I been meaning to tell ya,that SS gig you made with the conical rings works almost to well. I have destroyed several cooler lids,and I tried a drag off thingy inside the cooler and tore it out. That style holds stupid well. The TI barbed one you made me holds well also but not like the conical one. And the Boutwell bamboo is working just fine on it,I did cut about 3 feet off the end,it balances better now.
I'm thinking of pouring a few ounces of lead in the end of the TI just so I can throw it again,its to light at the head now and does not fly right when thrown.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> I have bowed mine up many times stopping the boat...but I do not let the boat run on it,I keep it pushed off the bow. Mine isn't a pool pole either. I also have one of your bamboo poles...
> 
> Jim I have been doing good,been killing a few fish too.I been meaning to tell ya,that SS gig you made with the conical rings works almost to well. I have destroyed several cooler lids,and I tried a drag off thingy inside the cooler and tore it out. That style holds stupid well. The TI barbed one you made me holds well also but not like the conical one. And the Boutwell bamboo is working just fine on it,I did cut about 3 feet off the end,it balances better now.
> I'm thinking of pouring a few ounces of lead in the end of the TI just so I can throw it again,its to light at the head now and does not fly right when thrown.


 Hey Jared, 
I've got to go along side of your boat with my rig one night and watch you throw that thing, I don't ever let my handle loose from my hands


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Hey Jared,
> I've got to go along side of your boat with my rig one night and watch you throw that thing, I don't ever let my handle loose from my hands


I've been guilty a time or two chunking one. If its a big fish and it runs I won't hesitate to throw at it. Just lead it a couple of feet like a dove. Several times I've actually connected. I will also do a "drive by" on a last second fish going under the boat. Stick it and before the boat hits the pole let it go so you don't drag the fish off in the mud. Just turn around and come back and pick up your gig with the fish still attached. Its one of the benefits of a floating handle.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Mullet tremble in fear when I'm on the water...I have connected a few times out to 20 feet. This new TI head Jim made me is almost to light though. It works,but could use a few ounces of lead in the gig head. Jim any time you want to go let me know.


----------

